# COLUMNARIS killing everything in my tank.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

*May 4th Update:*

It's been almost 2 weeks of treatment with triple Sulfa and furan 2! This thing won't go away! Symptoms include white saddle backs, white fungus sores on the tail area (sometimes red spots) and one endler developed a white ring around the eye and mouth.

I've lost 1 Betta, 2 Ember Tetras and 4 Endlers! I believe the disease was introduced with the new endlers. I really hope this doesn't end up win my other tanks.

Any suggestions? I'm ready to shut this tank down  and just give up. It's heavily planted with moss and subwassertang.

----------------

Does anyone have any advice of getting rid of COLUMNARIS?

I recently purchased some new endlers to add to my previous endler population. Foolishly I did not quarantine these new guys. Now I've noticed the 2 new ones have a white saddle on their dorsals.

I've tried 20 minute salt baths, but they are not getting better. I think I have triple sulfa and fungus cure in my fish first aid kit.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Lower temperatures seem to slow bacterial infections spread.

Check around for products like: Furan 2, Terramycin, or Triple Sulfa for treatment.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

+1 for furan 2 and lowering temp
I has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this may be a stupid question, but how does one lower the temperature in a tank? I don't have a chiller.

Wow...this is progressing fast. Came home and one of my ember tetras in the same tank was dead and another has some red spots on his tail where it's gone all pale. I removed the affected endler and ember tetra and dosed Triple Sulfa, but should I be dosing the whole tank? Anyone know if it's amano shrimp safe?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Atom said:


> I know this may be a stupid question, but how does one lower the temperature in a tank? I don't have a chiller.


In the summer I've resorted to using ice cubes to quickly cool an overheated tank. Don't know what you ambient room temperature is but turning the heater off/down should slowly cool the water temp a bit.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I froze some plastic water bottles worked like a charm last summer!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

You can use Chloramine T to treat it. Although, I don't think you'll be able to find it at a local pet shop. We use that when we treat Columnaris in salmonids


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Lost 4 fish in a week so far. Triple Sulfa doesn't seem to be working, but I decided to does the entire tank instead of a hospital tank because I assume evryone at this point is affected. Hoping my amanos will be okay! Will look for Furan2 as the next option. Are any of these drugs light sensitive?

Any one else with advice?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Seriously this disease just won't go away! 7 deaths now.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ensure you don't cross contaminate your other tanks with shared equipment, that would be one of my first priorities.

There was a bout of this going on several years ago prior to this forums server crash, however I never encountered this, so I can't provide any further advise then what I have already read.


----------

